
Life-Logging - cwmoore
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantified_self
======
cwmoore
Any experience you could share about [1] or other tools, specifically, with
regard to choices and tracking of Internet/app usage appreciated.

[1] [https://flowdash.co/app/about](https://flowdash.co/app/about)

